
The Best Super Bowl Ad - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/02/07/cramer-super-bowl
======
unreal37
Doubtful that this thought occurred to very many people watching the post-
game. I was just thinking about how all those players were kissing the same
spot on the trophy, and how gross that was getting.

~~~
bjacobso
While I agree that most people probably wouldn't notice. I was personally
floored by how many iPhones were pulled out in that small window of time.

